# Mini 14,thoughts?



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Someone locally has a Mini14 with Simmons scope for $475,pretty decent looking in pic,comes with one 20 round mag.

Not looking for another rifle,but don't like to turn down deals either...LOL
Guy doesn't know age or much at all about it and neither do I.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you can look the serial number up on Ruger's web site and that will give you the date of manufacture.
As far modifications, the sky is the limit.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

looks like a series 181 about a 78, 79, or 80 to me but could be slightly newer , in the early 80s they replaces that wood forearm cover with a plastic ventilated one that kept your hand from getting caught in the op rod 

the 20 round mags are the best 

decent gun , they have a 1 in 10 twist so they favor a lighter bullet i found my best with 50 gr 

they are just a darn handy size for for shooting what needs to be shot


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

I love them. Fun shooting rifle.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd be on it for that price.. Not a steal, but it is around the going prices right now... I'd try and get him closer to $400... So long as there is little wear, the bluing is in good condition and the numbers all match you won't be getting hurt on it. From what I can see it looks like a good solid clean gun.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been thinking about this , if you could get it for less i might pic it up , if not i think i would save up a few more dollars and get a AR15 , just in what you spend for 6 magazines you will almost make up the price difference , AR parts and components are just that much easier to find 

the magazines are really the mini 14's down fall , they don't drop free like the AR they cam out like a ak , they cost more some fit some guns some don't , the mini is a handy little gun but when the mag is empty your going to want some cover while you change it 

so if you were putting a 1968 m16 with 1968 lacquered ammo against a mini 14 the mini would take it, it has a over sized chamber and loads 5.56 just fine and was very reliable to feed and fire , but the AR platform has made many advancements and a off the shelf AR today will out shoot a early 1980 mini 

so a good gun but not sure i would be to excited at that price unless that was a very nice scope worth something on it's own

also the scope mounts if they are the integral ones of the ranch rifle it is worth more , if it is a drill and tap job i would look it over very close , they were not an easy gun to scope in the pre ranch rifle days many had problems with the scope mount


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> Someone locally has a Mini14 with Simmons scope for $475,pretty decent looking in pic,comes with one 20 round mag.
> 
> Not looking for another rifle,but don't like to turn down deals either...LOL
> Guy doesn't know age or much at all about it and neither do I.



Oz , I'd offer the guy $300.00 cash money , a Simmons scope ain't much , better than a Tasco , but just barely . 

$300 is a fair price . 
,


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks like a Ranch Rifle, and the barrel looks fairly heavy, not tapered like my old 185 series from 1987
I'd say it's worth the money


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd offer 350...great little ranch rifle...factory hi-caps are expensive....accurate enough for carrying around-3moa...


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

fun little rifles.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If that M1907 sling has any US military markings it's worth at least $100 by itself.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmmm, you think thats military? the frog looks bent.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that sling looks like a hunter , only 1 frog and the leather lace tie to attach the lower back , if it is military it is only half of a sling

i have a hunter just like that that a bought for 8 dollars at a a show decent sling but not a m1907

http://www.huntercompany.com/slings.html look at 1265-3

they are fun little rifles , at that price , i would be sitting on the fence of worth it not worth it


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

we have shooters that use slings so tight that after 2 or three years they have to replace their slings, the holes start to fail. the under $65 slings will not last even a single use.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I seem to see two frogs, one right behind the other, but it's hard for me to tell. Yes, the one frog does appear to be bent, but I doubt it was manufacturered that way.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey just to add to the mix I normally love rugers in all forms my first pistol was a mark 1 bought for less than a hundred if that gives you an idea of how old I am.
I don't like the mini14, jams, failure to feed heat up to quickly poor accuracy. are just the start then you get into the current new cost over 650 at wally world. 
I'd do like green county suggested and buy any of the ar15 clones and I have only a limited use for them either (2 combat tours with m16a1's) so I come by that honestly too. And yes I know they have solved most of the problems they had.
I much prefer my M1A but thats my 2 cents worth.
Dutch


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I fell in love with that little package,less the belt and 20 round clip, when I was a boy. Ruger just released them to the public and they ran an add a magazine selling it as a varmint rifle. I never fell so hard for a thing in all of my life. I found the courage to ask my dad if I could buy one. He gave me the dad degree of questioning of course, while we were cleaning a fence row--"Do you want it, do you need it, can you afford it, is it leagle to shoot in Indiana, is it safe." My dad shot that little rifle and we shared smiles.
When I get it out to play with, it's new all over again...and my dad is there...sorta.

The price does not look excessive or usery. 

Who said that we know the price of everything and the value of nothing. I don't know the value of that one. The one that I have is priceless.


----------



## Calhoon (May 25, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> If that M1907 sling has any US military markings it's worth at least $100 by itself.


worth $100.00 to who ? 

sheesh , you can buy a better sling at Cabelas for $35.00 , and that includes shipping .


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I seem to see two frogs, one right behind the other, but it's hard for me to tell. Yes, the one frog does appear to be bent, but I doubt it was manufacturered that way.


I have the same identical sling on my Remington .222 purchased on 1982. That is the exact configuration of the brass frog. It possibly was not standard with that model as the sling was a separate item when the rifle was purchased.

Martin


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Calhoon said:


> worth $100.00 to who ?
> 
> sheesh , you can buy a better sling at Cabelas for $35.00 , and that includes shipping .


Slings are'nt made to carry a rifle...slings are used to provide a rock solid shooting platform....gotta spend real money for a good one


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Calhoon said:


> worth $100.00 to who ?
> 
> sheesh , you can buy a better sling at Cabelas for $35.00 , and that includes shipping .


Here are a few examples from the past couple months. The following M1907 slings and there selling prices on Ebay are listed below.

Excellent WW2 WWII M1907 Leather M1 Garand Springfield Rifle Sling USGI | eBay ==> $103 bucks

Original Boyt 1942 M1907 Leather Sling | eBay ==> $196 bucks

Excellent WW2 WWII M1907 Leather M1 Garand Springfield Rifle Sling USGI Marked | eBay ==> $130 bucks

Excellent WW2 WWII M1907 Boyt Leather M1 Garand Springfield Rifle Sling U s G I | eBay ==> $157 bucks

WWI US Army M1907 Leather Sling M1903 Springfield Rilfe Rock Island Arsenal 1918 | eBay ==> $103 bucks

WW2 WWII US M1 Garand 1903 Springfield 1907 Leather Rifle Sling Unissued | eBay ==> $158 bucks

WW2 WWII US M1 Garand 1903 Springfield 1907 Leather Rifle Sling Boyt 1944 | eBay ==> $208 bucks

Original USGI M1907 Leather Rifle Sling WWI 1918 Dated | eBay ==> $125 bucks

WWI US Military M1907 Leather Sling Hoyt 1918 M1 Garand Springfield Rifle | eBay ==> $123 bucks

M1907 Leather Sling Boyt 1942 Original Condition M1 Garand 1903 Springfield | eBay ==> $137 bucks


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

zant said:


> Slings are'nt made to carry a rifle...slings are used to provide a rock solid shooting platform....gotta spend real money for a good one


right, the under $65 would not even get one shot off, when properly used. Most rifleman would bend the hooks on the frogs, or pull them off at the rivets.

as for value of old slings, you would not beleve what some old postage stamps are worth. Even more worthless, a diamond in a ring, totally worthless.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Are you wanting it for around the farm or to resell? For around the farm-In a quick search, about the cheapest 30 rd mag I could find for the mini was $21. Decent enough AR/AK mags can be had for $10. I'd probably like to have at least 10 of them, so I'd figure in an extra 100 bucks or so in mag expense. If you are looking to resell, there is probably a little room for profit in there for the right buyer, but mini's don't seem to be quite as liquid as an AR/AK/Glock ect.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> Are you wanting it for around the farm or to resell? For around the farm-In a quick search, about the cheapest 30 rd mag I could find for the mini was $21. Decent enough AR/AK mags can be had for $10. I'd probably like to have at least 10 of them, so I'd figure in an extra 100 bucks or so in mag expense. If you are looking to resell, there is probably a little room for profit in there for the right buyer, but mini's don't seem to be quite as liquid as an AR/AK/Glock ect.


It would be to resell,my go to rifle in 5.56 is a SIG 556.Uses AR mags,doesn't require the level of care an AR does,is as accurate and folds to a nice handy size.









My go to gun when something sets the dog to barking is a Mossberg 500 with surefire flashlight or the single shot shotgun.

I am thinking not that much could be made on resell,otherwise someone would have snatched it up already.And the mag issue is a pain too.


----------



## WoodTick (Oct 16, 2012)

I have always thought that the mini-14/mini-30 were a nice little package. The one misstep that I thought Ruger made was not to utilize AR mags in the mini-14 and AK mags in the mini-30. I understand that if they made it so you had to buy Ruger brand mags it was more money back to Ruger, but from a consumer opinion it would have opened up the availability of universally used magazines for these popular rifles.

I can't begin to tell you how many times I have had one or the other in my hands and the gun store thinking "Dang! Just buy it!" Someday, maybe unless something else catches my eye.


----------

